# Feeding shrimp



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm Ryan, a newbie that just pick up this hobby 3 months ago. I have setup a planted tank and i intend to keep shrimps mostly. So my tank setup is basically only shrimp + plants.

Right now i have 12 amanos shrimp, 20 cherry shrimps, 5 tiger shrimps. I do not feed them for the past 3 months and all seem to survive. yay 

Recently i add in 2 CRS and red nose shrimp..

Seeing that my shrimp community is increasing, do i actually need to feed them with shrimp food?

I dont intend to breed.

Sorry for opening a new thread as i cant find one that particularly talk on feeding shrimp.

thanks guys.


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

Try Hikari Crab Cuisine and boiled vegetable (squash or spinach).

If you can't find Crab Cuisine then HBC Crab & Lobster Bites is good alternative.

James


----------



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

James He said:


> Try Hikari Crab Cuisine and boiled vegetable (squash or spinach).
> 
> If you can't find Crab Cuisine then HBC Crab & Lobster Bites is good alternative.
> 
> James


Hi James, thanks for the recommendation. but i want to know do i actually need to feed them?

or let them search for "food" in my planted tank. thx


----------



## paleopaque (Jun 23, 2009)

hi shakiraa, that probably depends on whether or not you will have enough decaying plant matter, biofilm, and algae to sustain their needs. it is probably a good idea to throw something in there occasionally like fish flake or boiled spinach like james said if you don't want to buy shrimp-specific food. at some point they may run out of food and when they're dead it'll be too late to add the food imho


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

shakiraa said:


> Hi James, thanks for the recommendation. but i want to know do i actually need to feed them?
> 
> or let them search for "food" in my planted tank. thx


Ok, you can check their intestinal tracts, the male with less color, you can see it. It would be dark color.
If you have algae in your tank, you don't need to feed them.

But I still through one or two bites of crab cuisine every once in a while. to give them some treat for the micro elements which may be missing from the tank. It's no harm, just don't over fed them.

James


----------



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks guys. raelly appreciate ur advice. already bought some shrimp food yesterday will feed them once every 3 days now


----------

